# Need help with Sulawesi Mineral 8.5



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Your probe might not be reading right in hot water.

Or it might just be wrong


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

ProduceGuy said:


> I'm using this for the first time on my Cardinal tank.
> 
> If I'm reading it right, it says to use approx 1 heaping spoonful (comes with spoon) for 20 liters (5 gallons?) so a 220 tds is reached? Isn't 220 kinda high?


That's conductance, not TDS. You should add the mix and age the water until you get a GH of 7, according to the instructions.



ProduceGuy said:


> On my 10 gallon tank, I do a 3 gallon water change. I've filled my gallon bucket with RO/DI water and started adding a 4 cup measuring cup full of boiling water with a heaping spoonful of 8.5 and mixed in until the proper temp was reached. At this point I was only at 48 tds. I repeated the process with another 2 cups of boiling water and another spoon of 8.5. I've added about half that, and am now at 64 tds.


I add three scoops to a 5 gallon bucket of RO water. (I heat each of them in some RO water in Pyrex in the microwave first to dissolve the mix.) This is a triple dose, but it is what I need to get a GH of 7 and a TDS of 130-150 ppm.

I believe that if you use CO2 to get the mix to dissolve then you can get away with the amount that Salty Shrimp recommends. This is too complicated for me, and is not as practical as the way that I do it.

I add my triple dose to the 5 gallon bucket, aerate the water and heat it to 82F for two days. After this, my water is good to go for water changes. My Cardinals love it.

BTW, why are you switching to Salty Shrimp mix? I thought you were doing well with your tap water?


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not testing the hot water. I'm testing the 81 degree water in the bucket that will be going back into the tank.

My meter seems to be working fine when used in my other tanks.

Any other ideas?




mordalphus said:


> Your probe might not be reading right in hot water.
> 
> Or it might just be wrong


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh! I misunderstood the directions! Thank you! I knew I was doing something wrong.

Will check my GH then. I'm sure I'm WAY over.

Yes, my cardinals do very well with my tap water. I just purchased my own RO/DI unit and have unlimited RO water now. I just heard great things about Salty products and thought it would be healthier for them. I'm hoping they do exceptionally well now 




Lexinverts said:


> That's conductance, not TDS. You should add the mix and age the water until you get a GH of 7, according to the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

ProduceGuy said:


> Oh! I misunderstood the directions! Thank you! I knew I was doing something wrong.
> 
> Will check my GH then. I'm sure I'm WAY over.
> 
> Yes, my cardinals do very well with my tap water. I just purchased my own RO/DI unit and have unlimited RO water now. I just heard great things about Salty products and thought it would be healthier for them. I'm hoping they do exceptionally well now


No, you are not likely over if you only have a TDS of 48. I don't get a GH of 7 until my TDS is at least 130 ppm.

If your tap water works for them, I would stick with that. Use the Salty 8.5 for White Orchids, Yellow Cheeks, etc... more finicky shrimp.


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd like to get some Yellow Cheeks, but can't get my hands on any.



Lexinverts said:


> No, you are not likely over if you only have a TDS of 48. I don't get a GH of 7 until my TDS is at least 130 ppm.
> 
> If your tap water works for them, I would stick with that. Use the Salty 8.5 for White Orchids, Yellow Cheeks, etc... more finicky shrimp.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

ProduceGuy said:


> I'd like to get some Yellow Cheeks, but can't get my hands on any.


Don't worry, pretty soon you'll start seeing them. Wholesalers usually start buying the WC sulawesi stuff from Indonesia in the summer. 

I am waiting for white orchids myself.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> I am waiting for white orchids myself.


Me too. 

White Orchids are my favorite, and are the easiest to keep besides Cardinals and Blue Leg Posos.


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

I love them all.



mordalphus said:


> Don't worry, pretty soon you'll start seeing them. Wholesalers usually start buying the WC sulawesi stuff from Indonesia in the summer.
> 
> I am waiting for white orchids myself.





Lexinverts said:


> Me too.
> 
> White Orchids are my favorite, and are the easiest to keep besides Cardinals and Blue Leg Posos.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

ProduceGuy said:


> I love them all.


You're a lost cause, then. :hihi:


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

Lexinverts said:


> You're a lost cause, then. :hihi:



hehe so true


----------

